# Control Systems PE



## kmathur (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi All,

I just passed the EIT ( in California) and now targetting PE for next October ( in California only) . I checked past PE result data and even talked to few PEs. I noticed that very few opt for PE in Control Systems. Most of Electrical Engineers go for Power Systems instead.

Is there any reason behind this? I work as System Analyst and hence more exposure to control systems.

I am a bit confused about which to opt for PE .

I did masters in Electrical which had both Powers and controls subjects.But most of my work ex is in controls.

Please advice.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 5, 2008)

My impression is also that the power depth is the more often chosen than either EC&amp;C or Computer modules. I think it's a simple case of the majority of electrical positions that require a license are power related.


----------



## benbo (Aug 5, 2008)

Like Flyer says, power- either utility, commercial, or residential, is where most PEs work and the type of jobs most likely to require a PE. Most of my colleagues took Power PM.

My concentration in school was communications. Most of my past work experience is in electronics, comm and controls. Even though I now work in power it was my worst subject in school. Plus, most of my power work is really a hodgepodge of mechanical and electrical (to the extent it is engineering at all). So I took the ECC PM.

Get the NCEES practice exam or some other reference and leaf through it if you are undecided. It is going to become more critical in the future when they eliminate the AM breadth section (which I personally think is stupid, but that's another issue).


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 5, 2008)

Just for disambiguation, there is a PE Control Systems, and there is the Electronics, Controls &amp; Communications module of the EE PE exam. These are two completely different tests.

I suggest going to the NCEES website and looking at the specifications for the two tests. I also agree that it would be a good idea to get (perhaps from a library) a NCEES practice exam to get an idea of what each exam and depth module covers.


----------



## IlPadrino (Aug 5, 2008)

kmathur said:


> I am a bit confused about which to opt for PE .


I might be talking about my ass here... but it's just one person's opinion.

It would appear that ISA played some role in the CSE PE discipline. I say this because they seem to have been behind most of the review and reference material. It's probably like the ConE "push" by the Construction Engineering Education Committee within the American Society of Civil Engineers' Construction Institute. Someone at ISA thought there was a valid need for licensing CSEs (maybe some organization that stood to benefit?!?) and wham-o, prest-o there you have it.

There used to be a few states that didn't license CSEs (Hawaii comes to mind) - I wonder if that's still the case.

The only question regarding discipline ought to be what your employer (or potential employer) values. Otherwise, I think it's great to get licensed but it doesn't count for much.


----------



## SorenZ (Aug 7, 2008)

benbo said:


> Like Flyer says, power- either utility, commercial, or residential, is where most PEs work and the type of jobs most likely to require a PE. Most of my colleagues took Power PM.
> My concentration in school was communications. Most of my past work experience is in electronics, comm and controls. Even though I now work in power it was my worst subject in school. Plus, most of my power work is really a hodgepodge of mechanical and electrical (to the extent it is engineering at all). So I took the ECC PM.
> 
> Get the NCEES practice exam or some other reference and leaf through it if you are undecided. It is going to become more critical in the future when they eliminate the AM breadth section (which I personally think is stupid, but that's another issue).


My past work experience is in instrumentation and control, I took the ECC depth in April, 08 and passed, now I'm thinking about CSE PE. I know it won't add any value to have two PEs from one state, but just willing to go through the resources for CSE and have an overall review of the subjects (I know without taking the exam I won't read all those resources!)

Any idea or recommendation?


----------



## benbo (Aug 7, 2008)

SorenZ said:


> My past work experience is in instrumentation and control, I took the ECC depth in April, 08 and passed, now I'm thinking about CSE PE. I know it won't add any value to have two PEs from one state, but just willing to go through the resources for CSE and have an overall review of the subjects (I know without taking the exam I won't read all those resources!)
> Any idea or recommendation?


no, i took the same exam you already passed, so you know as much as i do.


----------

